# Rahmengewichte LAPIERRE Bikes ?



## MEGATEC (26. November 2009)

Hi, 

Ich wollte mit diesem Thread mal Fragen wer von Euch Bilder seines LAPIERRE Rahmens auf der Waage gemacht hat - sind welche hier die damit dienen können ??

Am besten dazu noch mit folgenden Daten 
Typ :
Baujahr :
Rahmengröße :
Gewicht : 
Sonstiges : ( mit/ohne : Dämpfer, Steuersatz, Schnellspanner, Sattelkemme etc. )

Hier mal meins

Typ : LAPIERRE X-CONTROL ULTIMATE 450 mit Carbon Rahmen und Scandium Schwinge 
Baujahr : 2007
Rahmengröße : L / 46cm / 18"
Gewicht : 2552g
Sonstiges : nackt - ohne Dämpfer


----------



## MEGATEC (29. November 2009)

Keiner hier der seinen LAPIERRE Rahmen mal gewogen hat ??

Wirklich traurig.......
Hätte nicht gedacht das in diesem Forum so weing sind, die Wert auf Gewicht legen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (30. November 2009)

Lapierre Froggy 918 Modell 2010 ohne Dämpfer 3000 g auf´n Kopp....


----------



## MEGATEC (8. Dezember 2009)

Wirklich schade das es nur einer fertig gebracht hat zu posten, bei über 300 Leuten die den Thread angeschaut haben....

Hätte mir mehr resonanz erwartet ( und vor allen Dingen Gewichte, weil der aufbau eines neuen Rahmen ansteht ), aber Lapierre Fahrern scheint es wohl egal zu sein wieviel Material sie durch die Gegend schleppen.


----------



## Papa Midnight (8. Dezember 2009)

Vollkommen egal ist es sicherlich nicht. Allerdings ist mir aufgefallen, dass fast allen das Gewicht in dem Augenblick egal wird, wo Fahrkomfort und Performance voll überzeugen. Es gibt bestimmt einige Hersteller, die leichtere Räder bauen, aber darum geht es doch gar nicht. Wichtig ist immer, wieviel Energie ich brauche um von Punkt A nach Punkt B zu kommen. Und da sehen viel Fliegengewichtbikes aufgrund ihrer mangelnden Stabilität, unglaublicher Tretlagerausweitungen oder wegen des unausgegorenen Antriebssystems recht schlecht aus.
Wir haben zig Lapierre bikes verkauft. Ums Gewicht ging es da recht selten (obwohl sich die Franzosen da nun wirklich nicht verstecken brauchen).
Wenn ich mal wieder nen einzelnen Rahmen habe wiege ich den trotzdem aus.


----------



## Waldschleicher (8. Dezember 2009)

MEGATEC schrieb:


> Wirklich schade das es nur einer fertig gebracht hat zu posten, bei über 300 Leuten die den Thread angeschaut haben....
> 
> Hätte mir mehr resonanz erwartet ( und vor allen Dingen Gewichte, weil der aufbau eines neuen Rahmen ansteht ), aber Lapierre Fahrern scheint es wohl egal zu sein wieviel Material sie durch die Gegend schleppen.



Das wird ganz einfach daran liegen, dass der Großteil als Komplettrad verkauft wird. Wer baut schon sein Rad auseinander nur um den Rahmen zu wiegen?
Die einzelnen Gewichte könnten wohl nur Händler über den Importeur erfragen? Händler vorgetreten.


----------



## MEGATEC (8. Dezember 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Vollkommen egal ist es sicherlich nicht. Allerdings ist mir aufgefallen, dass fast allen das Gewicht in dem Augenblick egal wird, wo Fahrkomfort und Performance voll überzeugen. Es gibt bestimmt einige Hersteller, die leichtere Räder bauen, aber darum geht es doch gar nicht. Wichtig ist immer, wieviel Energie ich brauche um von Punkt A nach Punkt B zu kommen. Und da sehen viel Fliegengewichtbikes aufgrund ihrer mangelnden Stabilität, unglaublicher Tretlagerausweitungen oder wegen des unausgegorenen Antriebssystems recht schlecht aus.
> Wir haben zig Lapierre bikes verkauft. Ums Gewicht ging es da recht selten (obwohl sich die Franzosen da nun wirklich nicht verstecken brauchen).
> Wenn ich mal wieder nen einzelnen Rahmen habe wiege ich den trotzdem aus.



Sorry - aber heutzutage geben sich die meisten renomierten Rahmen Herstelller in oben genannten Kritikpunkten nicht viel, denn die spielen fast alle in der selben Liga ! 
Ich hab nun schon X-verschiedene Bikes gefahren und was den Fahrkomfort und Performance angeht konnten alle für den angedachten Einsatzzweck überzeugen. 
Die angesprochene Rahmensteifigkeit ist auch nur von den wenigsten hier vertretenen Bikern nachzuempfinden, geschweige denn zu deffinieren.
Und geringes Rahmengewicht geht nicht immer mit geringer Rahmensteifigkeit einher wie manche Tests des EFBe zeigen :
http://www.efbe.de/testergebnisse/fulltest/index.php?typ=2&sort=4

Mir für meinen Teil geht es aber ums Gewicht - darum auch die Frage zu den Rahmengewichten, weil ich auf der Suche nach einem neuen leichten AM Rahmen bin, aber leider feststellen mußte das besonders LAPIERRE bei den Komplettbikes das blaue vom Himmel schwindelt was das tatsächliche Gewicht angeht !
Insofern glaub ich auch kein angegebenes Rahmengewicht von denen..

Und da hier ja sicher auch genügend Biker sind die Ihre Bikes tunen ist sicher der eine oder andere dabei der einen kompletten Neuaufbau gewagt hat und dabei auch seinen Rahmen gewogen hat ( hoffe ich zumindest mal  )


----------



## mani.r (8. Dezember 2009)

Lapierre Froggy Rahmen Gr. 43cm mit DHX Air Dämpfer und Acros AH15 Steuersatz - 3660gramm
Somit stimmen die Angaben zum Gewicht, zumindest für das Froggy, sehr gut.

Andererseits muss ich aber dazu sagen, daß mir das Gewicht egal war bez. ist. Ob es jetzt 500gr mehr oder weniger gehabt hätte wäre mir wurst gewesen. Auf dem Trail muss es sich beweisen und es muss einem liegen.

Ich fahre mein Froggy nicht mehr und mein aktueller Rahmen wiegt 300gr mehr bei 3cm weniger Federweg -  passt mir aber besser.

(nix gegen das Froggy - ist ein geiles Bike und hab es erst vor 2 Wochen einem Kollegen empfohlen der sehr glücklich damit ist. Der Käufer meines Froggys ist sicher auch noch sehr glücklich damit...)


----------



## Waldschleicher (8. Dezember 2009)

MEGATEC schrieb:


> Die angesprochene Rahmensteifigkeit ist auch nur von den wenigsten hier vertretenen Bikern nachzuempfinden, geschweige denn zu deffinieren.



Falsch, ich bin bspw. von einem Stumpjumper umgestiegen und finde mein(e) LP deutlich steifer.



> Mir für meinen Teil geht es aber ums Gewicht - darum auch die Frage zu den Rahmengewichten, weil ich auf der Suche nach einem neuen leichten AM Rahmen bin, aber leider feststellen mußte das besonders LAPIERRE bei den Komplettbikes das blaue vom Himmel schwindelt was das tatsächliche Gewicht angeht !
> Insofern glaub ich auch kein angegebenes Rahmengewicht von denen..



Wieder falsch, das Gewicht meiner beiden Lapierre stimmt exakt mit der Katalogangabe überein! Natürlich immer ohne Pedale. Auch das Wiegen zweier Räder im Shop passte sehr gut...


----------



## Papa Midnight (8. Dezember 2009)

Hab bisher bei LP nie höhere Gewichte gemessen als angegeben. zum teil lagen die sogar erheblich unter den Angaben. Kann aber auch Glück gewesen sein, da es ja immer gewisse Schwankungen gibt.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (11. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin auch auf der Suche nach einem neuen AM. Mir kommt es schon auf´s Gewicht an, da ich hochalpine Touren fahren will und man beim Tragen jedes Gramm merkt. So bin ich auf der Suche nach einem Rahmen, der deutlich unter 3kg mit Dämfper wiegt, sonst kann ich gleich meinen alten Rahmen behalten. Schade, dass es noch keine Gewichtsangabe für den Zesty 514 Rahmen gibt!
Das mit der Steifigkeit kann ich auch bestätigen: Das RM Old Slayer ist im Vergleich zu meinem Steppenwolf eine echte Eisenbahnschiene. Find schon, dass man das vor allem bei schnellen Schotterabfahrten extrem merkt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haywood_Jablome (12. Dezember 2009)

Mein 08er Spicy 516 in Grösse M wiegt 3510 Gramm mit Fox Float RP23 Dämpfer, Sattelklemme und Steuersatz.


----------



## Waldschleicher (12. Dezember 2009)

Mein Vorläufer des Zesty, das X-Control 513, lag mit Steuersatz und Manitou Dämpfer bei etwa 2,9kg. Das Zesty sollte also deutlich leichter sein, denn laut Lapierre war die Gewichtsersparnis einer der Gründe für das komplett neue Rahmendesign.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (24. Dezember 2009)

Der Rahmen vom Pro Race 300 (also Alu) 2009 in M wiegt teuflische 1666g  Laut einem Test aus einem Magazin, hab meinen nicht selber gewogen.

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...ace-300.330882.d_odc_produkt_datenblatt.2.htm


----------



## Catsoft (19. Juli 2010)

Moin!

Ich hol das Thema wieder vor  Hat jemand das Rahmengewicht vom X-Contol 500 (Alu!)
Rahmenhöhe ist erst Mal egal...

Robert


----------



## Jaypeare (25. September 2010)

X-Control 310 Modell 2008, Rahmengröße L/20" inklusive Steuersatz, Schaltauge, Zugführung und aller Schrauben: 2590g. "Nackt" also vermutlich was bei 2,4kg. Find ich jetzt nicht sooo schlecht für einen Alurahmen.

Zugehöriger Lapierre-Dämpfer mit Buchsen und Bolzen: 280g.

Mein wenig gewichtsoptimierter Aufbau - unter anderem mit 300g Sattel, 300g Lenker, >1,8kg LRS und 700g (pro Stück  ) Reifen - wiegt ca. 12,4 Kilo. 11-11.5 sollten also locker machbar sein, wenn man aufs Gewicht schaut. Mit echtem Leichtbau natürlich noch weniger.

@Catsoft: Der aktuelle Rahmen dürfte auch etwa in der Größenordnung liegen. Vielleicht ein paar Gramm leichter.


----------



## soso79 (15. Dezember 2010)

also angaben von lapierre stimmen schon. hab jetzt mein spicy 916 von 2009 stück für stück auf und umgebaut. bin jetzt noch nach wechsel der bremse bei 12,9 gelandet, mit bash und kefü,  kind shocks i950 und pedalen -> einfach gesagt "fahrfertig"
12,9 und ich mach mit dem ding fast jeden scheiss. drophöhe bis 1,5 meter und das so gut wie ins flat bei 90 kg + inkl. kleidung und rucksack. also die dinger können net nur leicht, sondern auch was ab !

lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldschleicher (15. Dezember 2010)

Das war aber nicht die Frage. Mit genug Kohle bekommt man jedes Bike leicht. Daher ist der einzig interessante Vergleichswert das Rahmengewicht.


----------



## Jumpstumper (16. Dezember 2010)

Haywood_Jablome schrieb:


> Mein 08er Spicy 516 in Grösse M wiegt 3510 Gramm mit Fox Float RP23 Dämpfer, Sattelklemme und Steuersatz.



Boah, das find ich aber schon etwas heftig, dachte man liegt mit Dämpfer bei um 3kg , hab aber vermutlich ein anderes LP Modell dabei im Kopp



neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Der Rahmen vom Pro Race 300 (also Alu) 2009 in M wiegt teuflische 1666g  Laut einem Test aus einem Magazin, hab meinen nicht selber gewogen.



Hmmm, in M so ein Gewicht, find ich jetzt tatsächlich wenig verlockend, in L wäre ich gerade noch zufrieden damit


----------



## soso79 (16. Dezember 2010)

@ waldschlecher - rahmengewicht und stabilität


----------



## soso79 (16. Dezember 2010)

Rahmen 916 ohne dämpfer und sattelklemme in größe 46 - 2,55 kg


----------



## Papa Midnight (11. März 2011)

Lapierre DH 920 frame kit schwarz in S 3880 g und mit allem Schnick und Schnack genau 5000 g.


----------

